# Haunted High tech House



## Mr Roboto (Oct 29, 2007)

My high tech haunted house is controlled by my home automation computer using Insteon hardware, Homeseer software and custom .NET scripts. In previous years many trick or treaters would not come to my door because it was to scary. So this year i will trick them by having the lights dim and the effects go off when they reach my front door. I uploaded the video on youtube. Watch for the evil eye. The sound effects didn't record very well on the video but its really creepy in person. I guess i have to much time on my hands.  . Let me know what you think and i'm looking for suggestions for next year. 

youtube.com/watch?v=cbvub8IUVOM


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the haunted eye is really cool! And I dig the idea that it isn't activated until they reach the front job. Original approach to haunting.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is really cool!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow.. that is unique for sure.. Love the eye.. what did you use for it.. if you don't mind me asking.....????


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

inquiry minds want to know.


----------

